# What does EN mean?



## Kaiyosama (Jan 30, 2003)

So what does the "EN" in EN World mean?

My guesses:

Eric Noah or Eric's News or English Nutters'

What do you think?

Edit: Yes, this question is in the FAQ, but the answer isn't.


----------



## arwink (Jan 30, 2003)

Eric Noah.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm partial to English Nutters.  

I didn't just inadvertently say something embarrassing did I?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2003)

Effervescent Nightmares.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 30, 2003)

endemic naughtiness


----------



## Umbran (Jan 30, 2003)

Ecumenical Nincompoops.


----------



## Skade (Jan 30, 2003)

Endlessly Naughty? (doh!  read the other answers first, skade...)

Entirely Noisome...much better


----------



## jgbrowning (Jan 30, 2003)

*en*

en is the width of a piece of type half the width of an em.

joe b.


----------



## tleilaxu (Jan 30, 2003)

elucidated nerds


----------



## jdavis (Jan 30, 2003)

El Niño 

wait this isn't the Weather Channel fan site..........................


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2003)

Emasculated Nerds ?


----------



## drdevoid (Jan 30, 2003)

Existential Ninnies?

Or perhaps Esoteric Noodlenoggins. Well enough about me . . .


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2003)

English (i.e., British) spelling oNly, please.


----------



## Blacksway (Jan 30, 2003)

Endearing Nymphs?


----------



## thalmin (Jan 30, 2003)

ENough.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2003)

Energy substitutioN.


----------



## Gez (Jan 30, 2003)

Ecstactic (g)Nome.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2003)

Eternal Night


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 30, 2003)

Egotistical Nobodies


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 30, 2003)

Entropous Nutcases

Enunciated: NERDS


----------



## orbitalfreak (Jan 30, 2003)

Easy Nymphs

Exploding Nitro-glycerin

Electrified Narwhals

Eight-o-clock News

Elastic Necktie

Eric Noah ... naahhhhh, couldn't be, that's just not clever.


----------



## Mark (Jan 30, 2003)

Encomium Nonfeasance


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 31, 2003)

Errmmm...No?


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 31, 2003)

Erogenous Nipples?


----------



## Samnell (Jan 31, 2003)

*Entirely Nude*


----------



## Kaiyosama (Jan 31, 2003)

Everpresent Nerfhearders


 
Wasn't EN World around while Eric Noah's news page was still operational?  If EN does stand for Eric Noah, what does this mean?


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 31, 2003)

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *
> Wasn't EN World around while Eric Noah's news page was still operational?  If EN does stand for Eric Noah, what does this mean? *



Yes it stood for Eric Noah, AFAIK it was never changed because of the name recognition.  Just would not have the same feel if it was changed to Morrus' World.  (no offense)


----------



## arwink (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually, I think these boards originally started as a place to discuss various communal campaign worlds that started on Erics old boards.  They wanted to pay homage to the starting place, so EN world was born (Eric Noah's Worlds, or something like that.  The worlds from Eric Noah's boards).

When Eric closed down his site, Morrus and Enworld took over.

At least, that's history as I've picked it up


----------



## Dragongirl (Jan 31, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Actually, I think these boards originally started as a place to discuss various communal campaign worlds that started on Erics old boards.  They wanted to pay homage to the starting place, so EN world was born (Eric Noah's Worlds, or something like that.  The worlds from Eric Noah's boards).
> 
> When Eric closed down his site, Morrus and Enworld took over.
> 
> At least, that's history as I've picked it up  *



Not sure how Eric's site started.  But it was a news source for 3E.  IIRC he found that it just took too much of his time and he needed to get back to some basics like having a life (not that I would know what one of those are) so Morrus took over.  By that time there were already ENWorld mugs, T-shirts, etc and I think the first ENnies too.  So there was a lot of history there and the name was not changed.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *At least, that's history as I've picked it up  *




That is more or less as I remember the story. EN always meant Eric Noah...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2003)

[Storyteller mode on]

I was younger by then, but the story as I remember it is:

Original Eric's page was for 3e news, before 3e was released. I got lured into it after Christmas 2000. Soon forums were added.

People in original Eirc's forum had several ideas for worlds, but they did't want to saturate Eric's boards (too much traffic, too bad server)o they created ENWorld, to discuss the worlds of Eric Noah's forum

When several months later, Eric said he left, he decided that it would be logic and good to merge both sites. ENWorld was already from Morrus so he gave Eric Noah's page to Morrus too and all became the actual ENWorld.

Well, at least I remember that. If it's not true, I blame Piratecat, for messing with my... I mean his... mind.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 31, 2003)

Elephantine Nobodies?


----------



## garyh (Feb 1, 2003)

Endless Ninjas?


----------



## jdavis (Feb 1, 2003)

Elongated Noses.


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 1, 2003)

Egyptian Nuns.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Feb 3, 2003)

Enormous 'Nads

*runs aways as he hopes his 1 A.M. judgement that "enormous 'nads" isn't much different than "Entirely Nude" as far as Eric's grandma is concerned.*


----------



## Joker (Feb 3, 2003)

No no no, you're ALL WRONG.  It's reverse for Neutral Evil.  I thought we were over this already.  Jeez.


----------



## bondetamp (Feb 3, 2003)

Enema Now!!


----------

